# A la recherche de l'Ipad perdu...



## Val Oche (19 Août 2007)

Coucou à tous,

Tout est dans le titre... 

Il va falloir probablement que je change mon palm qui ne veut plus rien savoir et étant donné qu'Apple risque de sortir leur ipod tactile dans 10 000 ans, je pense que je vais me tourner vers la concurrence car la situation commence à devenir urgente pour moi. En plus, ça ne me dis rien d'acheter un Ipod tactile et d'essuyer les plâtres d'Apple comme il peuvent le faire par moment avec leur nouvelles machines.  


Existe t'il donc un Ipod qui fasse les choses suivante sans que l'on ai besoin d'avoir bac +12 en informatique? : 

- Une parfaite harmonie dans la synchronisation avec Ical, Carnet d'adresse, Itunes.

- Que l'on puisse rajouter des contacts, des rdv, des réunions... sur le Ipad et qu'il se synchronise parfaitement avec Ical, Carnet d'adresse de mon Powerbouc

- S'il a une connexion wifi pour relever mes mails chez ma maitresse, c'est le top.

- Qui fasse disque dur externe.

- Qu'il ait un look pas trop laid (oui, je sais c'est secondaire, mais tant qu'à faire, hein?)...

- Et tant qu'à faire, en option, s'il lit les vidéos pour quand je suis dans le train et que je m'ennuie, c'est encore mieux.


- La fonction téléphone des smartphones ne m'intéresse pas, je n'ai pas d'amis...


Je pense bien à L'Archos 605 wifi mais entre ce qu'il y a sur le papier et la réalité il peut parfois y avoir un autre monde...  En plus 300 neurones pour un machin qui fait tout, ça rentre pile poil dans mon budget.






et surtout, je n'ai pas compris si l'on pouvait inclure une fonction pda... oui... je sais.... c'est dramatique...




Merci à tous, 




surtout à ceux qui vont répondre...


----------



## expertpack (30 Janvier 2010)

Yo 
tu es servi l'ami : l'Ipad fait cela . Tu va même pouvoir jeter ton powerbook




Val Oche a dit:


> Coucou à tous,
> 
> Tout est dans le titre...
> 
> ...


----------



## JFL27 (30 Janvier 2010)

Si non, il y a le boulier. Cela fait moins de choses mais c'est moins cher !


----------



## ikeke (31 Janvier 2010)

expertpack a dit:


> Yo
> tu es servi l'ami : l'Ipad fait cela . Tu va même pouvoir jeter ton powerbook


Il ne fait pas (à proprement parler) Disque dur externe l'iPad.


----------



## father (20 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'hésite toujours à acheter l'Ipad!


 j'utiserais celui-ci pour remplacer mon i book pro pour les vacances

Pour lire des livres numériques mettre mes photos et faire mes comptes avec i bank

ou transporter ma généalogie


Pensez vous qu'il supportera apertue 3

Quels seront les formats reconnus pour les livres numériques et pour les vidéo

passez un bon week end

Christian di tfather


----------



## Gwen (21 Mars 2010)

Aperture ne fonctionne que sur Mac. Il n'est bien sûr pas compatible iPad.

Pour les livres, le format ePub et le PDF seront reconnus. À voir par contre comment les mettre dans la machine.

Pour les vidéos, le MP4 comme toujours.


----------



## Macuserman (2 Avril 2010)

Tu as iPod Touch, puisque tu parlais d'un "iPod tactile". Et ils n'ont pas mis 10.000 ans, même avec un post datant de 2007 !


----------



## twinworld (4 Avril 2010)

Val Oche a dit:


> - Qui fasse disque dur externe.





ikeke a dit:


> Il ne fait pas (à proprement parler) Disque dur externe l'iPad.



ouais, c'est à souligner, il fait pas disque dur externe. Et ça vaut la peine d'être répété parce que y a pas mal d'utilisateurs qui ont acheté des iPhone et des iPod Touch en pensant que - comme les iPod - ces appareils pourraient faire disque dur, et *c'est pas le cas*.


----------

